# The Left Hand of Akatsuki (Tobi, Kisame, Hidan, Kakuzu, Orochimaru, Sasori)



## MasamuneX7 (Mar 16, 2007)

Left Hand of Akatsuki:

*

Right Hand of Akatsuki:

*

Next up is Kisame!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 16, 2007)

Pretty good so far.  I'm looking forward to the 100% art.


----------



## Heero (Mar 16, 2007)

looks amazing, can't wait to see it complete


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow...just wow... I love your Hidan. I must know your secrets to hands!!!


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 16, 2007)

nice one! more talented folks out here...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2007)

That's totally awesome! 

Needs more Kisame.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 16, 2007)

You really have a great drawing! :amazed 

Where's Tobi?


----------



## Genya Arikado 026 (Mar 16, 2007)

You draw everyone in the Atatsuki team very well.


----------



## hypergurl42392 (Mar 16, 2007)

Holy shit.
Goddamn that is amazing/gorgeous!  
I have really high standards when it comes to rating drawings, but yours is 10/10 for something that's not complete. You can drew very well. Best fanart I've seen up to date besides ~pokesfreak on dA. Yours actually _look_ like the Naruto characters.

The positioning is nice, too. I think Kisame's samehada would look good in the there.

Can't wait.
*reps*


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I positioned it that way for a reason. Partners are next to each other, Tobi (when he is drawn) and Sasori are on opposite sides, and character heights were factored in. According to the databook, Orochimaru is roughly 5'7-8" while Kisame is about 6'5". The rest are guesswork. Sasori when standing next to Sakura is slightly taller, which places him at or a bit below Naruto's height, recently shown in a chapter cover to be 165 cm (5'5"). Hidan is about the same height as Asuma (databook height - 6'3"), with Kakuzu about half a head taller in almost every panel they're together, placing him at around 6'7-8".


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2007)

who da gaint


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2007)

really good by the way


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2007)

Whoa!! So far it looks great, I can feel it already 
Looking forward for your finished product, can't wait to see it


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Mar 17, 2007)

naruto_vn said:


> who da gaint



Kakuzu's ghosts? Sandaime Kazekage?


----------



## Splyte (Mar 17, 2007)

unbelievable! you are incredible! cant wait for the finished pic!

EDIT: man, sucks to be the left hand of akatsuki of the original holders of the left hand 5 rings 4 of them are either dead or incapacitated. kisame and tobi better watch their asses!


----------



## Kakuzu (Mar 17, 2007)

Really, really good!  I hope you finish it and color it!

Hidan and Kakuzu are my favorites there.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2007)

awosme work!
keep at it!


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! You're so good. I love how you drew the weapon. 
Looks like a quick doodle. O_O
But GOOD!​


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 18, 2007)

we are waiting for the right hand of Akastuki now


----------



## KentaLjung (Mar 18, 2007)

thought it would be another mspaint akasuki version....but it turned out to be a really smoothly drawn and well made pic. And you also copy kishimotos style greatly, reps for the poses and overall idea of the painting, great line art


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 18, 2007)

This is REALLY amazing so far *_* Very pretty~
Hopefully you'll finish this for sure <3 I know a few artists who did not finish "older" pieces of artwork since they did not like them anymore~

Can't wait for it ^^ *reps*


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 18, 2007)

Totally awesome
though I would have preferred Kakuzu with his mask on, looks much cooler.

Doesn't the Kazekage puppet look really large?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow.. it looks amazing!
I hope you'll have the power to finish this project, I'll be looking forward to that ^_^

One thing I want to point out though is Kakuzu's left arm, it looks a bit too big.


----------



## Capt_Chunk (Mar 18, 2007)

fair play those drawings are pretty amazing, keep it up brother


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 18, 2007)

thats pretty cool man, i'll eagarly wait for you to finish this one.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW
thats so cool
well done
weriously, thats very cool

but i prefer my sig... (  yeh ok.)



EDIT:  hey, i have a idea for Kisame...
(im drawing it on paint with a laptop.... :uhu it will suck, but is a idea for his pose)
Ill PM to you


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 18, 2007)

When you get to doing the right hand, Deidei must be holding his #18 sorta like this


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 18, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> When you get to doing the right hand, Deidei must be holding his #18 sorta like this



Well... the #18 is big... are you sure its gonna fit in his hand???


----------



## Utz (Mar 18, 2007)

That's awesome, they all look very evil! Love the detail + expressions, really really nice. Do post more !


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 18, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Well... the #18 is big... are you sure its gonna fit in his hand???



That picture shows him holding #18 in his hand.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 18, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> That picture shows him holding #18 in his hand.



hmm... Im sure it said:
'All I have left of my explosives is #18 and this homing bird'

isn't he holding he homing bird???


----------



## Raiju (Mar 18, 2007)

AWESOME YOU DREW SASORI VERY SMEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*reps*


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Mar 18, 2007)

That is hella nice!
How long did it take you to draw that?


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 18, 2007)

Dheano said:


> hmm... Im sure it said:
> 'All I have left of my explosives is #18 and this homing bird'
> 
> isn't he holding he homing bird???



Homing bird.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 18, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> Homing bird.



[making an ass of myself]lol...
i just went through the chapters again..... hahaha[/making an ass of myself]

i guess you win...


----------



## Haku (Mar 18, 2007)

theres no words for this except! unbeliveable i never seen such good art!


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Mar 18, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> When you get to doing the right hand, Deidei must be holding his #18 sorta like this



Don't worry, I have the positions of the right hand characters in mind already, and I did intend to have Deidara hold #18.

This took me about 3-4 hours.

EDIT: Beginning on Right Hand soon.


----------



## Spell (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, that's a really great pic. Waiting untill you finish it =]


----------



## Aya (Mar 19, 2007)

that looks pretty cool x3 keep it up


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bump... and Nice drawing


----------



## K' (Mar 19, 2007)

Its pretty good. O_O


----------



## Dao (Mar 19, 2007)

oh wow 0_o;

your art is amazing! I can't wait to see the entire art! lol very amazing for sketch of this level!!


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, I figured you guys needed an update. Check the first page! Not much was added.

The next time I update this thread, it'll be complete and ready for coloring, with Kisame and Tobi finished. Look out for the Right Hand.


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Apr 2, 2007)

wow! 

That is beautiful! Very nice, the detail is awesome!

Amazing job! ^^


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Apr 2, 2007)

omg! thats really good!


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 2, 2007)

There's a spike thing sticking out of Sasori's foot, what is that?


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Apr 2, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> There's a spike thing sticking out of Sasori's foot, what is that?



Haha, it's behind him. It's an iron sand shard.


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 2, 2007)

nice going, hidan looks even more badass


----------



## Blood Raven (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy shit that's good! Can't wait to see the finished version. Too bad it's not a group pic that contains all members. but I guess you can't do that until you know how the leader and Blue Hair look like.


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 2, 2007)

MasamuneX7 said:


> OK, I figured you guys needed an update. Check the first page! Not much was added.
> 
> The next time I update this thread, it'll be complete and ready for coloring, with Kisame and Tobi finished. Look out for the Right Hand.



I'll say it again.  Its awesome!  I'm still looking forward to the completion of this picture.


----------



## Drawkcab (Apr 2, 2007)

The amount of awesomeness this image unleashes was too much for my poor mind and drove me insane...well it's an improvement I guess  !

however you are really good, the positions and the stances are very fitting: it remembered me how cool were our dear extincts in their most badass forms...


----------



## Splyte (Apr 15, 2007)

thread needs a bumpage. how could something this awesome not have a post in 2 weeks. cant wait for the finished product


----------



## BraggZero (Apr 16, 2007)

I know for certain that this is going to fit really good as a wallpaper. Marvellous lineart so far, I can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## roselala (Apr 16, 2007)

awesome linart ! you're so talented !


----------



## Sara (Apr 16, 2007)

That`s awesome! *loving Hidan*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 16, 2007)

Such a smooth drawing, I really love it, the poses and everything are wonderfully done.


----------



## e p o d c h a n (Apr 16, 2007)

This... this is awesome. I love it. I can't wait for the finished product. Makes me so jealous.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Apr 16, 2007)

seriously impressed with this mate......your are a very talented man...*tips hat*


----------



## darkwater297 (Apr 16, 2007)

I love how you drew Sasori!


----------



## mangaboy (Apr 19, 2007)

bumb for greater justice.


----------



## hanshi (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh God, my innards are all contorting and shit (put it shortly, an adrenaline rush) just looking at this drawing. I AM SO DRAWING AKATSUKI NOW... oh, and I love your pencil work! Incredibly smooth and clean, especially just for a pencil drawing. I love the work on the scythe, and the masks for Kakuzu.

Afguijksndgkjndfg... I... love the Akatsuki.... *hearts to death*


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmm... I have a feeling that I will finally be able to finish Kisame this arc.


----------



## cmau (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW the uniforms have sooo much detail and the faces and EVERYTHING!I like the scythe


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 29, 2007)

I think that its amazing, I just wonder if your going to color it at all? cause i have a great Idea for a wallpaper of this (not much of a drawer, more of a digital arts kinda guy), so if you do color it and dont mind me makign a wallpaper, pm me please..


----------



## Sara (Apr 29, 2007)

MasamuneX7, be my sensei.


----------



## Zeroleonx (Apr 30, 2007)

I Like it! Well done


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 30, 2007)

Totally awesome.


----------



## natwel (May 27, 2007)

Are you sure you did this, it seems a bit TOO good.


----------



## pancake (May 28, 2007)

O.o

That is so cool!


----------



## PervyLlama (May 28, 2007)

Wow. Nice work!


----------



## Kakuzu (May 29, 2007)

I was actually thinking about hunting this thread down to see if it had been updated since I last saw it.  Indeed it has been updated.

Its looking great!  Almost done!


----------



## K' (May 29, 2007)

Thats great


----------



## ArtGoesBoomYeah (May 29, 2007)

Ahhh man!  That's just plain awesome. 
The line art is perfect!  It looks so acurate! :
<3

Pos reps.


----------



## ~E~ (May 29, 2007)

I love this drawing... You soo good with detail.. I can't wait to make it my wallie.


----------



## Creator (May 29, 2007)

THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME. (I wish i could draw like that, )


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 29, 2007)

Wow, that is great, especially Kakuzu and Sasori.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (May 29, 2007)

I'm doing some changes to the landscape right now, and also changed Kisame's head/face. He looks more more accurate and more evil now. The rough sketches of Kisame and Tobi's poses are done. I haven't spent much time with it since the the last update. Hopefully I can draw Tobi's face soon. I've been dying to do it and with the current pace of the manga, it won't be too long before Tobi unmasks. If Kisame comes back later, I could be done as soon as the end of this arc, and start the Right Hand of Akatsuki, since Deidara would be done for as well.


----------



## Haku (May 29, 2007)

That pic is getting better and better!! u going to add tobi or itachi?


----------



## MasamuneX7 (May 29, 2007)

Haku said:


> That pic is getting better and better!! u going to add tobi or itachi?



Just Tobi.


----------



## Yakuza (May 29, 2007)

Its getting sick...
carry on the god work....
Anxious to see the final version​


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 29, 2007)

Someone should colour this. Pos reps will be given.


----------



## cloystreng (May 29, 2007)

All i can say is....DAMN. WOW I wish I had that sort of talent...


----------



## Haku (May 29, 2007)

MasamuneX7 said:


> Just Tobi.



awesome i cant wait to see it done!


----------



## Instant Karma (May 29, 2007)

Awesomeness!


----------



## Sasori (May 29, 2007)

Masamune thats fucking sick


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Damn, I want to finish this...

It's been updated, a little. You can compare.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jun 20, 2007)

it's really cool!
your drawing skills are outstanding!
I love it!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Man this is dragging 

I'm itching to see the final version


----------



## Morwain (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats really, really good I love it.


----------



## kaiden (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome....


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jun 26, 2007)

That's hardcore. I salute you.♥


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Started the Right Hand of Akatsuki. See link on the first post or my sig.


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 28, 2007)

wow very nice! great job!!! ^_________^


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 28, 2007)

Deidara looks great except for his mouth - he has displayed so many different facial expressions but here he just got a straight line mouth :/

You gonna do a jinchuuriki lineup after all Akatsuki are completed? *hopes*


----------



## lollipop (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow.......VERY good ! Keep up the good work


----------



## mammadog (Jun 28, 2007)

that is really good. Awesome.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jun 29, 2007)

Holy God that's amazing! O__O Sasori looks GREAT! -is a Saso fangirl XD- Can't wait to see it at 110% completed


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 29, 2007)

This is still hot dude. Are you going to have the AL + blue hair as shadows though?


----------



## Freiza (Jun 29, 2007)

pretty good, i like keep up the good work.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2007)

I.. I... I_ env_y you.  You copied his style very well. Something I still cannot do. ^^;;


----------



## Denji (Jun 29, 2007)

Amazing work. I assume the right hand won't be completed until we know who the leader and BH member are.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 24, 2007)

Found some time and did Itachi's face, as well as darkened Left Hand. See updates on the first page. The order of the Right Hand from Left to Right will be Zetsu, Konan, Pein, Itachi, Deidara.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 24, 2007)

Hidan gets his cloak unbuttoned but Itachi doesn't? That is like the only Itachi trademark available 

do you know what you are going to do with Pein's bodies btw?


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 24, 2007)

Itachi's cloak will be unbuttoned from below, because it comes apart as a flock of Sharingan crows fly out. I might do Pein's first body, but we'll have to see more of him.


----------



## Elle (Sep 25, 2007)

Amazing drawings - the detail is excellent.  So glad you're back to work on it.  Who's body is Oro standing on?


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 25, 2007)

BelleDragon said:


> Amazing drawings - the detail is excellent.  So glad you're back to work on it.  Who's body is Oro standing on?



Shodai Hokage, Edo Tensei prepping.

Itachi has MS activated by the way. That part was hard enough to draw due to its minuscule size. The paper I use is no different than normal computer paper, so that gives you an idea of how small I need to draw for each character's faces. Erasing only what is necessary is a task too, hehe.


----------



## beeroy (Sep 25, 2007)

wow pro, sasori for the win


----------



## Genius23 (Sep 26, 2007)

its hot but you have to add the Samehada  to kisame.. thats my fav member and you you act like you dont even care... lol but good drawing i cant wait till you finish it all.. are you plan on coloring it also?  i hope so cause its going to be my new wallpaper


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Genius23 said:


> its hot but you have to add the Samehada  to kisame.. thats my fav member and you you act like you dont even care... lol but good drawing i cant wait till you finish it all.. are you plan on coloring it also?  i hope so cause its going to be my new wallpaper



I don't care? I care enough to see what Samehada looks like fully unraveled before drawing it so that it's accurate. Yeah, I'm going to color them.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2007)

*Wow, you sketched those? They are probably the best I have ever seen? They look like exact replicas of the real Akatsuki members. Astounding job. Maybe in the future you can color it. *


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 27, 2008)

need updates


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 27, 2008)

this is soo awesome!!


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Apr 27, 2008)

wow amazing. and yes do the updates please


----------



## adil (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been looking for this for ages, ever since you first posted , i've been trying to find..so i guess i'll save this thread and check for updates.. your work is beautiful


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW thats amazing, i hope you finish it!


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd love to see this updated as well.  All the Peins have shown up now.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 28, 2008)

This looks great. The poses too.


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Apr 28, 2008)

that looks fuckin tight you did a great job


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 28, 2008)

looks amazing so far.. the left hand is baddass.


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 29, 2008)

It's wonderful!
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 29, 2008)

look great so far


----------



## alwayswithyou (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow.. Truly one of the best hand drawn fan arts that I have seen.

Epic win. Can't wait for the final version


----------



## Uchiha_Chidori (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats amazing. Finish it and show us what it looks like when it's done...


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Very good art.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (May 13, 2008)

Both Left and Right Hand are much more complete now. I will upload everything later.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 13, 2008)

MasamuneX7 said:


> Both Left and Right Hand are much more complete now. I will upload everything later.



Cant wait to see that


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 13, 2008)

The art work is amazing. I'm glad you managed to draw Dei for the right hand


----------



## MasamuneX7 (May 27, 2008)

Here is the updated Left Hand:

Link to pic

Here is the updated Right Hand:

Link to pic


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2008)

Deidara's dragon and Susanowo are difficult to tell apart


----------



## MasamuneX7 (May 27, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Deidara's dragon and Susanowo are difficult to tell apart



It'll be clearer later. It's hard to make the Sword of Totsuka / Susanoo's hands noticeable since it's transparent. Since it's so big, shifting it over to Itachi's right side hogs too much of Pein's planned page space.


----------



## Dav3cske (May 27, 2008)

OMG! This is just AWES0MEINCREDIBLEUUBERCOOLNICE... they rly look like the real ones in the manga, and the composition is very well done. You could tell me the secret of drawing hands XD The cloaks are just awesome, the "background", i mean the ghost, the Kazekage, the Susanoo hand, Deidaras bird (If i saw it right, it was it) etc etc... One of the best work on NF Forum I think Keep it up, +rep


----------



## Ashiya (May 27, 2008)

Amazing work.


----------



## thewar (May 27, 2008)

very nice , good


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice update.  Really like it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2008)

It must be completed! It's wonderful so far!


----------



## Elimination-X (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW 

Each and every one of them is so amazing. You must finish it


----------

